# Bands!



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

What rubber bands, or tubes do people prefer and find good? im wondering what i should use :/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Theraband Gold exercise band


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> Theraband Gold exercise band


Or latex bands.... You can't go wrong with either one... However, as a forewarning , the options are endless and once you are hooked you may be tempted to try them all

LGD


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Theraband Gold exercise band
> ...


Your probably right but i was just wondering which be on top of the list :/ making my first slingshot


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

IImagine said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Gold always seems to be at the top of the list.

Moongalba


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Thera Band gold for strips, Not sure with tubes as i don't have interest in them,
If you dont want to buy a whole sheet of the stuff, I would recommend this site.
You have a large variety of pre cuts for you 

http://www.aplusslingshots.com/band-replacements.html


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks my friend, will get on to them right now.

Moongalba


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

pure latex


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

So far i've only used doubled-up Golds-Gym green heavy resistance bands from walmart, and daisy tubes. The bands work great, but if you have access to theraband gold, go for it. Bands are much better than tubes in my opinion, as they offer more elasticity and are far faster. I've heard people oft express the idea that bands don't last as long, but my tubes died within 150 shots, while my bands have lasted me almost a week and a half of everyday shooting. They still look fine too, although rubber failure happens fast and a lot of the time... without warning. I'm sticking to bands for sure.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

To each his own I guess. Having just gone onto bands I cannot as yet say how they will last if I use them regularly. At the age of 83 one does get a might tired after half an hour of putting muscles to work which one has not used for some time. This old timer is not ready to give up using bands or tubes. I am somewhat limited in where I use my sling shots and can only go back as far as 15 meters which is just about right in putting holes in Coke cans.

Thank you for your comment.

Moongalba


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Much respect Moongalba, never let age get in the way of your passions or your dreams.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Age- That time in your life when you can do things which you never had time to do when young.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha, that's an excellent outlook. I wish I could spend more time working on them, I only have about 2 hours of daylight left after I get home from school. But, that's all I need. Keep shootin'

-Anthony


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Anthony,

Thank you for your reply for it is a nice feeling that even the youth will at times read this old codgers meanderings. Keep up with your schooling for knowledge is of the utmost importance if you are to get on in this crazy world. Even at my age I have been learning basic physics which has given me the knowledge as to how the sling shot works. It has surprised me to know that the SS has so many actions and reactions that come into play in their usage.

Thank you again my young friend.

Moogalba (Australian Aborigine for "Sitting down place".


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

moongalba said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Thank you for your reply for it is a nice feeling that even the youth will at times read this old codgers meanderings. Keep up with your schooling for knowledge is of the utmost importance if you are to get on in this crazy world. Even at my age I have been learning basic physics which has given me the knowledge as to how the slingshot works. It has surprised me to know that the SS has so many actions and reactions that come into play in their usage.
> 
> ...


Not all the youth are "too" bad  I certainly will continue on my journey to make it in this crazy place. I've much to learn, and much to experience, but I can't help but disapprove of the direction our society is headed in. Coming from a 17 year old that is quite guilty of spending too much time on the internet and playing video games, I just don't like that our world has come to blind consumption. We don't create things anymore, we don't use our hands, everything is over simplified. This is the reason I like making slingshots, and brainding slings, etc. but I digress. I hope you're doing better than myself in terms of comprehending physics, the math is just too much for me. I wish you the best, and thank you.

-Anthony


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> moongalba said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony,
> ...


Anthony my friend if there is one thing I have leaned in coping with this crazy mixed up world and that is "To be in the world but not of it". We all have choices in which path to take as progress seems to overwhelm us at times. From your remarks you seem to have a head on your shoulders that is capable of making changes as to which path you take in your young life. The path that is well trodden may not always be the right path to follow. This path I feel is the way of the world, and so you have to find the path that is straight and narrow but leads to that which you seek after.
From what you have said I think that all will be in your favor as you come to many cross roads in your young life.
As for the Math's in physics I tend to take the long way round (The narrow path).

Moongalba


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

moongalba said:


> DecoyOctopus96 said:
> 
> 
> > moongalba said:
> ...


Thank you for your kind words, friend. This being my last year in high school, it's all changing and happening so fast, it's very intimidating. But I will take your advice, as of now I plan on going to college for journalism, and then going from there. I wish you the best of luck in endeavors of your own.

-Anthony


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Anthony ... just have fun ... and don't forget to LOOK at both sides in all they try to force into your brain ... sling shots take you to a special place, enjoy it ...


----------

